# New to real plants



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Yesterday i got my first real plant. Its nothing special. but from the reading that i did i keep seein co2.

Somebody help me out with the basics.

Thanks
Casey


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

you dont absolutely have to have co2 but it does help, did you get any fertilizer for it?
whats your lighting like?
how many watts? how big is your tank


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

I will try plants in my 50 breeder right now i have my Mac. in there

the light is 20watt

and i dont have any fertilizer.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

you might want to up the lighting a bit for a 50 gal id have at least 75 watts, thats for low light plants 
try findin some leaf zone or other fertilizer fortified with iron


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

all i need is a new bulb right?

what about the co2?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Try to upgrade the lighting and let it on for 8 to 11 hours per day and add some fertilizer (liquid,tabs or both).
I use (liquid) Seachem Flourish and Root tabs+Iron from Aquarium Pharmaceuticals.

CO2 is not needed for a single plant...Let us know how it developed!What kind is it?


----------



## DiSoRdeR (Mar 21, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> CO2 is not needed for a single plant...


How many plants can you have before it is needed?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

good question I was wondering myself. Jim will definitely know.


----------

